# 1st Range Report - Buck Mark FLD Plus UDX grips



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

The title is just a tease.

My "rather longish" report with three photos is at

New Buck Mark - first range report - 3 pics - I turned this into a novel - RimfireCentral.com Forums

I attempted to play NRA bullseye newbie. Which most definately is my category.
Standing offhand one-hand shooting at 25 yards can be a "bit humbling". Sure 'nuf. :mrgreen:


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

If I remember, its 50 ft range camp perry, one-handed. with a lot of practice and you build up your arms and forarm you will get better.
took me 3 years of practice and shooting twice a week plus weekly league shoot finaly got into master class but it take work and help from your friends spoting for you to get in the grove.
JT


----------

